# A "shroud" that I made that was effective...



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I recently had to do some cutting with my pattern making bit on my TS/router table. I was going to be cutting mdf and / or particle board, so I knew this was going to make ALOT of dust. I thought I would try to capture this dust by making some sort of hood. This was my first try:





























This setup seemed to catch about 50 percent of the dust, but still was missing a lot that was going airborne where there was no shroud. I then made a shroud out of cardboard that I thought would work better…. 



















Let me tell you, it probably caught about 99 percent of the dust. I plan on making the shroud out of aluminum when I come across some more, but the cardboard worked just fine too. I plan on holding onto the cardboard until I make the aluminum one. Thought this might give you guys some ideas for DC of your own.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*and a better look at the piping underneath*

I thought that some guys would want a better look at the piping underneath, so here is the picture of it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks great!!!! I like the cardboard better. It adds character. Laughing!!!!


----------



## whiskeypete (Jan 23, 2013)

Not to stray from the topic, but how you have your router mounted in your table saw, did you make that?


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

whiskeypete said:


> Not to stray from the topic, but how you have your router mounted in your table saw, did you make that?


When I bought my tablesaw, it came with that wing set up so that you could mount any craftsman router. It also came with a crappy fence system that you could attach to the tablesaw fence, with even a little DC.... The whole system was a joke, and I don't use that. I made my own fence and DC. I have since drilled a few extra holes in the cast top so that I can have access to my routers lift mechanism built into the base that holds the router.

If you wanted to buy a cast iron wing for your tablesaw, they do offer them here, but they are pricey. The nice thing is that it is SOLID, being cast iron, and mounted with the tablesaw. The great thing about this aftermarket one, is that it has a built-in miter t-track so that you could use your miter gauge with it.... Mine does not have that, but I make due. The bad thing is that if you need to rip an extra piece that needs to be routed, that sucks if you have to take your whole router setup apart to do so. Some people have even made their own tablesaw extension out of wood. It really isn't that hard.

Hope this helps.


----------

